
Stretching, Executing, Coasting – and Pacing to Avoid Burnout - gregdoesit
https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/stretching-executing-coasting/
======
diminoten
The key difference here (well _a_ key difference) is the coaching. Having a
3rd party who isn't your boss (the competition) or you who looks out for your
longer term health and ability is _incredibly_ valuable.

In software, I guess we call that a mentor? But a mentor is much less
involved, day-to-day, than a coach is, so I'm not sure the metaphor
translates. Could a great (not just good) boss play that role?

